# Allis Chalmers featured in Boonville, IN Oct 8-10, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

10/8/2004 thru 10/10/2004
Boonville, IN 

Antique Steam & Gas Engine Show 
Featuring Allis Chalmers Tractors. We have something for everyone, antique tractors and lawn tractors, steam engines, live steam saw mill , horses and mules, hit & miss engines. Also, a large flea market, music, & great food to sample. Don't miss our one room school house, church services in our "Fletcher Chapel" and Railroad Depot, tractor & lawn tractor games, tractor pull, & flowing with horses and mules. Richard & Mary Dennis or Laura Williams 
812-897-1453 
[email protected]


----------

